# COD for Lion Heads



## ZRabbits (Feb 10, 2012)

The more I read and research, the more I become interested in finding out what's really going on. 

There is a breeder in PA who per the National Lion Head Association is close to getting her third COD. Now that is an accomplishment. 

So why did the PARBA lock her out from the Washington show this Saturday? And not just her, but all lion head breeders who show? 

Now if that's not enough to stir your curiosity, please check your pulse. 

Speaking to someone on another forum and several Lion Head breeders, I'm find out that 4-H is now saying No to lion heads. Their excuse is that Lion Heads are not recognized by ARBA so why show. Where is the open catagory for 4-H and the children who love and raise this breed? 

Like I said on the other forum, glad that this attitude wasn't around when the first wild rabbit was introduced to a Polish. And how it started the creation of all the different breeds. 

I would like to hear people's views on this. Not just Lion Head breeders, but all breeders who show. 

I'm not hear to start trouble. I just want to know. I want to get involved but I need to know what walls and ceilings that need to broken through. 

K


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know enough about Lionheads to really comment, but I was shocked when I learned that they in fact were NOT approved by the ARBA, especially when so many people raise them and there are so many varieties. It intrigues me as well.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 10, 2012)

What I have heard about those rabbits is that there are two main breed influences with totally different looks. The breed club hasn't been able to decide on which one they want to go with as a recognized breed. I was interested in them when I first started my rabbit hobby but with all the fuss about them it totally turned me off.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 10, 2012)

Sarah are you referring to the single v. double maned thing?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 10, 2012)

Single vs Double. Those who like single say Double is Ugly. Those that like Double think Single isn't enough. 

And it's a shame that this infighting is getting so bad, that no one is watching the door close on this breed by the ARBA and 4-H. Sorry kiddies, the adults are too worried about their personal views so you get to not show or have the pet because it's easier that way. Can't make waves. 

I've been a rabble rouser before. I think both single and double can be shown. Different version of the English Continential Rabbit

So single can be the English Version

and Double can be the Americn Version.

Gee how hard is that and the breed can be recognized. 

So it looks like the open shows don't want to use the standards handed to them in open shows? Too many variables? 

Maybe that PA person, who's 3rdCOD is hanging, will try it againafterhe/she goes through the Judging process (wants to be a ARBA judge and also shows Mini Satins) Or is this a way to stop that as well? Frustrated, here become a Judge. 

Divide and conquer. Or frustrate the hell out of anyone. Definitely sounds like Camden County New Jersey Politics. And yes Lake, know about Chicago, Il politics as well. My husband and I like to know there is someone out there who is getting the screws all for the sake of "I know what's best for you.". We see the pattern very clearly as we are surrounded by Dirty Politics. And all thought our water was dirty? lol 

Oh well, time to join the Lion Head Associationcrowd and push this breed. Both single (english) and double (american.)



K


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 10, 2012)

Single vs Double. Those who like single say Double is Ugly. Those that like Double think Single isn't enough. 

And it's a shame that this infighting is getting so bad, that no one is watching the door close on this breed by the ARBA and 4-H. Sorry kiddies, the adults are too worried about their personal views so you get to not show or have the pet because it's easier that way. Can't make waves. 

I've been a rabble rouser before. I think both single and double can be shown. Different version of the English Continential Rabbit

So single can be the English Version

and Double can be the Americn Version.

Gee how hard is that and the breed can be recognized. 

So it looks like the open shows don't want to use the standards handed to them in open shows? Too many variables? 

Maybe that PA person, who's 3rdCOD is hanging, will try it againafterhe/she goes through the Judging process (wants to be a ARBA judge and also shows Mini Satins) Or is this a way to stop that as well? Frustrated, here become a Judge. 

Divide and conquer. Or frustrate the hell out of anyone. Definitely sounds like Camden County New Jersey Politics. And yes Lake, know about Chicago, Il politics as well. My husband and I like to know there is someone out there who is getting the screws all for the sake of "I know what's best for you.". We see the pattern very clearly as we are surrounded by Dirty Politics. And all thought our water was dirty? lol 

Oh well, time to join the Lion Head Associationcrowd and push this breed. Both single (english) and double (american.)



K


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know what all the fuss is about them either. I picked up a pair of them, a single mane doe and a double mane buck because the buck was cute and the doe was in my favorite color(sable point). Doe is not a good momma and buck is moving to a rabbitry that can handle them. I wouldn't have ever shown them because of the problems that have been arising with them. They were recognized at one point if I remember correctly but then they tossed them out because of those problems. But people still lvoe their bunnies, some folks like that, me personally I Love my dutch more.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 10, 2012)

I am not sure, but I don't think it would be possible to have 2 versions of one breed. As far as I know, all the animals within a breed have the same body type and confirmation with varieties being colour related. If there is a different physical feature, then it would have to be a different breed. For example, Holland lops and American Fuzzy Lops look pretty similar expect that fuzzy lops are fuzzy. They are 2 separate breeds. Having single maned and double maned lionheads just doesn't work, it has to be one or the other. I have also heard that ARBA won't recognize new breeds that are too similar to existing breeds. So if Lionheads were to become recognized, they would not then recognize a Lion Lop if the only different is the ears (up versus lopped). 

I don't know about the show politics though. I know that Lionheads can't compete for Best in Show, but they can still be shown and only do Best of Breed. I think it may be up to the show committee if they will be shown and the decision could be based on time, numbers and judges. I am not sure if shows will have to allow lionheads until they are fully recognized. 

4-H seems to be another matter entirely. It seems that each district does things differently, so what works in one area might not in another. If a club is focused on showing, then using recognized breeds makes sense since the member could also show in ARBA shows if they want to. However, 4-H should be about learning as well and that can be done with any breed. Club that focus on other things like rabbit hoping should allow any breed, purebred or mixed as it is the performance of the rabbit that counts more than looks.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 10, 2012)

STUPID QUESTION:
What on earth does COD stand for?
My generation here and their stupid video games... i see COD I think Call of Duty.... Which clearly is not the case


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 10, 2012)

*Watermelons wrote: *


> STUPID QUESTION:
> What on earth does COD stand for?
> My generation here and their stupid video games... i see COD I think Call of Duty.... Which clearly is not the case


Certificate Of Development.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 10, 2012)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I am not sure, but I don't think it would be possible to have 2 versions of one breed. As far as I know, all the animals within a breed have the same body type and confirmation with varieties being colour related. If there is a different physical feature, then it would have to be a different breed. For example, Holland lops and American Fuzzy Lops look pretty similar expect that fuzzy lops are fuzzy. They are 2 separate breeds. Having single maned and double maned lionheads just doesn't work, it has to be one or the other. I have also heard that ARBA won't recognize new breeds that are too similar to existing breeds. So if Lionheads were to become recognized, they would not then recognize a Lion Lop if the only different is the ears (up versus lopped).
> 
> I don't know about the show politics though. I know that Lionheads can't compete for Best in Show, but they can still be shown and only do Best of Breed. I think it may be up to the show committee if they will be shown and the decision could be based on time, numbers and judges. I am not sure if shows will have to allow lionheads until they are fully recognized.
> 
> 4-H seems to be another matter entirely. It seems that each district does things differently, so what works in one area might not in another. If a club is focused on showing, then using recognized breeds makes sense since the member could also show in ARBA shows if they want to. However, 4-H should be about learning as well and that can be done with any breed. Club that focus on other things like rabbit hoping should allow any breed, purebred or mixed as it is the performance of the rabbit that counts more than looks.


Holland Lops and American Fuzzy Lops are basically the same rabbit, but they are called different breeds. Because one is fuzzy and one isn't. 

Understand the logic about the single and double mane, being one or the other. And can now understand the politics of bunnies because of the last sentence of your first paragraph.

Holland Lops are already recognzied. American Fuzzy Lops are already recognized. Mini Lops are already recognized, English Lops are and the beat goes on. So now if the Lion Head is recognized, the ARBA won't recognize the Lion Head Lop that all the Lop people are starting to form now. Yes, I've seen many happy breeders playing with this one. 

Regarding 4-H, they will go with what the ARBA standards are. It's a shame but it's fact from what I can see. They don't care what new breeds come in because most of the 4-H are interested in NZ, Netherlands, and the big catagory here Holland Lops. 

So basically in what I'm reading from you and also from other posts, it's OK to open up the breedline to accept Holland Lops/Lion Heads but not an actual Lion Head. 

Gee, that's how works. And the start of denying Lion Heads the right to show in open has started. Gee, can't show until recognized. But on boy, those Holland Lop/LionHeads, will surely show up at the shows. A Mixed Breed. Oh that's right, they don't recognize the Lion Head. But how much you want bet they recognize the Holland lop/Lion Head mix. 

People, especially those who are fighting over Single or Double Mane, think about what I just wrote. 

The answer is pretty simple to me. But then again, I'd relied on logic all my life. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 10, 2012)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> I don't know what all the fuss is about them either. I picked up a pair of them, a single mane doe and a double mane buck because the buck was cute and the doe was in my favorite color(sable point). Doe is not a good momma and buck is moving to a rabbitry that can handle them. I wouldn't have ever shown them because of the problems that have been arising with them. They were recognized at one point if I remember correctly but then they tossed them out because of those problems. But people still lvoe their bunnies, some folks like that, me personally I Love my dutch more.


The fuss is about People who love this breed, just like you love your Dutches. And the Lion Head is being ignored or pushed back. That's what the fuss is about. 

Just wanted to be treated fairly. Nothing special, but fairly. Just like the Dutch.

K


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 11, 2012)

The lionhead is a recognized breed in England, right? Just start showing there. Problem solved. 

Just being cheeky. 

In all seriousness, though, why doesn't the ARBA simply adopt the same breed standards as England has and tell the breeders that's what it's got to be? After all, it's not like it's a breed that's not recognized anywhere. There's a standard already set in another country.

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 11, 2012)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> The lionhead is a recognized breed in England, right? Just start showing there. Problem solved.
> 
> Just being cheeky.
> 
> ...


The standard in England is different that what is being proposed in the US. The rabbits currently being bred do not fit the British standard. It is not so much having a standard, but having rabbits that can fit that standard and breeders who are breeding to that standard. 
I don't think that the ARBA is the group that sets the standards. The breed clubs generally make decisions on if a new colour will be presented or not. ARBA just works to make sure that the colour or a new breed has enough support and can be bred to the standard. If a breed club doesn't want a new colour, then ARBA won't accept that colour.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, that makes sense then why they aren't being recognized. If there's too much infighting within the breed club(s) over what the standard should be, then I guess there's never going to be a standard.

Too bad. Lionheads have been around long enough that they really should be a recognized breed.

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 11, 2012)

I really don't know the politics of it all. But there is someone who holds the Certificate of Development and is presenting them to be recognized. It takes a while to get that done, at least 3 years. I think the issue this last time (the presentations are done at the ARBA national convention in Oct/Nov), was that the wool on the flank was too long. The standard has been revised so hopefully that will make it easier next time. I think this is the 2nd or 3rd person to have a COD on them. I guess it just takes a long time to get a new breed recognized. 

I would like to see them get recognized. They are a nice breed and pretty unique looking. Having them recognized would hopefully get breeders on the same page with what they are breeding and a more uniform look.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 11, 2012)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I really don't know the politics of it all. But there is someone who holds the Certificate of Development and is presenting them to be recognized. It takes a while to get that done, at least 3 years. I think the issue this last time (the presentations are done at the ARBA national convention in Oct/Nov), was that the wool on the flank was too long. The standard has been revised so hopefully that will make it easier next time. I think this is the 2nd or 3rd person to have a COD on them. I guess it just takes a long time to get a new breed recognized.
> 
> *I would like to see them get recognized. They are a nice breed and pretty unique looking. Having them recognized would hopefully get breeders on the same page with what they are breeding and a more uniform look. *


Thank you Korr_and_Sophie. You hit the nail on the head. That's all anyone can ask. Hope that's all there is to the issue. 

I heard through a very good reliable source that the ARBA has considered the change on the skirt. That's the whole fight is the flank wool. Some don't like it, but others think it makes the Lion Head unique and special just like the mane, which is why the breed is the breed. 

Well, I'm not going to go to England to show my bunnies, but I will be doing it here in the "Colonies". I'm already setting a course to be a Member of this National Lion Head Group. And if necessary will sign up for a Committee. I think they need some new blood. Yes it takes time for a new breed, and it does get frustrating and some do give up due to this frustration. This happens in anything. It's up to the new people to pick up the torch and carry it to the COD. 

I have time, I have passion, I love the Lion Head. So why not go for it. 

Thanks to all for your replies and input. All carry great weight. 

K


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 15, 2012)

The original COD holder dropped her COD and the breed is starting all over from what I understand of it. When you get a COD you have to have 3 successful showings and the successful showings have to include both adults and Jrs and all have to pass without any faults as regulated by the original COD holder. I believe that it also has to have a set number of people showing them at the ARBA Convention to get passed. So that said, it will be 3 years at least before Lion Heads are accepted.
The show at PA is well within their rights to no allow a non accepted breed to be shown. Lion Heads have basically exploded on to the scene but as of right now there is no a true standard by which to judge them. The new COD holder has changed things that the original COD holder had for expectations of the breed. The latest edition of Domestic Rabbits kind of explains it. I believe the explanation of COD 's is in the Standard of Perfection front section.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 16, 2012)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> The original COD holder dropped her COD and the breed is starting all over from what I understand of it. When you get a COD you have to have 3 successful showings and the successful showings have to include both adults and Jrs and all have to pass without any faults as regulated by the original COD holder. I believe that it also has to have a set number of people showing them at the ARBA Convention to get passed. So that said, it will be 3 years at least before Lion Heads are accepted.
> The show at PA is well within their rights to no allow a non accepted breed to be shown. Lion Heads have basically exploded on to the scene but as of right now there is no a true standard by which to judge them. The new COD holder has changed things that the original COD holder had for expectations of the breed. The latest edition of Domestic Rabbits kind of explains it. I believe the explanation of COD 's is in the Standard of Perfection front section.


Thanks so much CCWelsh for this information. This is GREAT news. I'll be ready with my MATURE adult Lion Head and Jrs from this MATURE adult Lion Head in three years.

I have to get the edition you suggested to read. 

What you just wrote explains the reasoning of what is going on. I truly appreciate you looking into this. It's so hard to get a straight answer and then you are still in doubt. 

But yours is a breath of fresh air. 

Now, Lion Head Owners, calm down, brush them out and lets' get it together. 

I've already sent my application to join the NALRC, and I'm in the position to get a doe to start my breeding program. And I will become a Member in good standing with the ARBA. 

Again thank you CCWelsh. You have help me set my course with this news. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Feb 18, 2012)

Karen, I think one of the major problems is getting consistent results. And it has to be something distinctive and unique to a breed to be considered. I have a feeling that you can't have a standard for those with the double mane and those without...it has to be either/or. And it has to be something that can be reproduced consistently.

I really was shocked to learn they weren't an approved breed, because everywhere you look you see lionheads for sale or giveaway. :-(


----------



## wendymac (Feb 18, 2012)

Found this, too. It's not only the first to come up with the correct mane (single vs. double) but the first ear carriage (lopped or upright).

"Lionhead- Dual Ear Carriage Policy:

Separate COD's will be issued for animals displaying either lopped or upright ear carriage. Either or both ear carriages will be allowed to present under the provisions of the admission process for new breeds. Whichever form of ear carriage that first achieves a successful third showing will be the recognized version of the Lionhead. At that time, all presentation rights for the other version of ear carriage will be terminated and will not be allowed to continue presentation or gain recognition under the current ARBA rules. The same policy shall extend to any other breed under development that proposes both an upright and lopped ear carriage."


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

So basically the ARBA are going to let a lop be a lion head if they win 3 times in a row first? You have to be kidding me. 

All the research I've read shows one thing, the Lion Head has been photographed, and acknowledged by not only the ARBA but breeders with Upright Ears. That's another trait of a Lion. The ears and the manes. I'd like to see the picture of Lion with floppy ears. 

The Lion Head is supposed to resemble a lion. Where in the Animal World is there a lop eared lion. 

Boy now I understand why there are articles that show how the ARBA has intentionally ignored this breed. That's right, I said breed. Now all of sudden someone comes up with lops, which is a cross between a lion head and a lop rabbit. 

Boy going against nature. If you didn't have a Lion Head you wouldn't have a Lop Lion Head. So you tell me where they are getting this protocol at? 

Something truly is not right. And to say that one ear or the other ear will win whoever shows first under ARBA. So ARBA really doesn't like the Lion Head and all the work others have done for the last 12 years. 

And how long has someone been playing with this lop lion? What 3 - 5 years or just in the last 2. 

Boy politics rearing it's ugly head. And it's not even Common Sense politcs. Oh whoever comes first will win and heck with the COD's that have already been issued and ignored. Isn't that a bit backwards? Boy, sounds like 4th Grade Recess time. 

Well, I guess we'll have to see about this. Looks like it's time to get the Upright Ear Lion head Breeders together. All that work for nothing? That's OK, I like playing games like this. 


BTW. what happens to the history of COD's to lion heads from the past? Oh wipe the slate clean and say it never happened? LOL They can't do that. I thought ARBA was a sanctioning body that controls Rabbit Standards. They already issued COD's to Lion Heads. And anyone know of a COD for a lop head lion head? 

K


----------



## wendymac (Feb 20, 2012)

K, I can feel your frustration. I have seen postings of floppy lionheads for sale, but have no clue on who (if anyone) has the COD for them.

They aren't ignoring the CODs, the breeders that hold the CODs are unable to breed to the standard. Until someone can consistently produce rabbits to the working standard, they won't be recognized. 

It's not ARBA's fault that the breeders with the COD have failed. ARBA doesn't write the standard, but they do make recommendations. The working standard said, "transitional wool not to be longer than 1 inch" But the animals that were brought had transitional wool over 2 inches. And out of all her showings, she had one that the pedigree didn't match. I think she has until next convention to get them passed. If she fails again, then the COD goes to the next person.

I'm not sure I understand the single mane vs. double mane. Do the double mane rabbits look like angora type? The ones I've seen on the lionhead site show a "regular" fur everywhere but around the head (like a lion). If the double mane ones are fuzzy all over, then they'd be just smaller versions of the angora, wouldn't they?

I don't think it matters how many CODs were tried and failed, only which one actually passes all three times.

If I understand it correctly, if she fails at the next convention, her COD will be terminated? And if she passes, she still has to pass the another one, right? For the three passes?

As a side note, England has both erect and lop eared Lionheads, but only erect ears are recognized. Maybe ARBA was just covering their bases?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 20, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> I'm not sure I understand the single mane vs. double mane. Do the double mane rabbits look like angora type? The ones I've seen on the lionhead site show a "regular" fur everywhere but around the head (like a lion). If the double mane ones are fuzzy all over, then they'd be just smaller versions of the angora, wouldn't they?


Single mane is where the mane is just around the head. Double mane has it around the head and around the flanks. Both should have more normal fur on the body and not have wool all over like an angora. Basically, both will have fuzzy heads, but the double maned would also have a fuzzy butt.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 21, 2012)

Wendy: You are right, a double mane does look more like a angora type when they are kits. Till the first year. That's the problem. The breeders are showing too soon. The reason they can't get a continuation is because these bunnies aren't fully mature yet and have NOT grown into their Mature Mane and Skirt (fuzzy butt). 

I understand that ARBA needs to see Juniors as well as the Senior. What's not passing is the Junior because of it's fuzzy appearance. 

Now you ask me why I feel this way and feel this is why the COD is not going through without showing myself, is I see the pattern. I have that knack. The Lion Head is not fully matured coatwise until at least 11 months. I think the fact that no one really knew exactly what they would come to in adulthood. I think if this presented with the juvenile there may be more understanding allowed under ARBA. 

Will see. But thanks for all your clarifications. The more I hear from folks, the more it sounds like I'm on the right path. Not looking to hit a home run first time, but it takes time to develop these bunnies into a MAGNIFICENTLY Handsome bunny.

That's what Neville is about. And soon Luna. I will let you watch them develop and you will see. BTW Wendy, Lion Head breeders have been caught putting the Lion Heads against Angoras. That's not good and that's another reason why the Lion Head has not been acknowledged. 

I've set my course and sticking to it. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, they changed the DQ to read, "Junior animals tend to carry more transition wool and should be given more leniencies as long as the side break is clearly evident."

Won't that help with the extra fuzzy juniors?

I can't wait to see your LH development. Too bad all the LH breeders can't agree among themselves on the double vs. single mane thing. That might have sped up their approval.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 21, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> Well, they changed the DQ to read, "Junior animals tend to carry more transition wool and should be given more leniencies as long as the side break is clearly evident."
> 
> Won't that help with the extra fuzzy juniors?
> 
> I can't wait to see your LH development. Too bad all the LH breeders can't agree among themselves on the double vs. single mane thing. That might have sped up their approval.



Thanks Wendymac, that's what I heard too which definitely gives my "extra fuzzy" juniors to be a chance. 

Thanks for the encouragement on my LH development. I can't worry about past breeders and what they did. With ARBA changing the DQ regarding Juniors, it give me and other "New Blood" a chance to get this breed recognized. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Feb 22, 2012)

Karen, are you a member of ARBA? If you are, and have been for 5 years, you can apply for the COD. Or maybe hook up with the breeder that will get it next? That way you can help shape the rabbits that will be presented.

I can't even imagine trying to breed for correct type, color, AND hair. You go, girl!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 22, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> Karen, are you a member of ARBA? If you are, and have been for 5 years, you can apply for the COD. Or maybe hook up with the breeder that will get it next? That way you can help shape the rabbits that will be presented.
> 
> I can't even imagine trying to breed for correct type, color, AND hair. You go, girl!!


Not yet with ARBA, but will be very soon. I already sent my application to join the North American Lion Head Association (NALRC). Haven't heard back yet, but understandable because it had to go "snail mail". This weekend I plan to sign up for ARBA.

But excellent suggestion regarding working along with someone else. That's already in the works. I'm not the type that "it has to be me". I just want to be part of it and raise the best Lion Heads that I can. Neville is an excellent start. I was so lucky to get him. He's already 4th Generation Lion Head. Completely documented so there will be no problems with linage. He even has proven show in his line. 

K


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 27, 2012)

FYI both types (lopped and unlopped) have been trying through different COD's since 1985 I believe I read in one of the books I fall back to for info. So please do not hold your breath.....


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 27, 2012)

ZRabbits, just because it is a proven show rabbit does not mean it is consistent with the new COD...The question is, how would it do on a show table with the new standard?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Corely, Not holding my breath at all. And you are so right, that a rabbit must prove itself on the show table. This is so true. But this is the challenge and I accept that challenge through good and bad. I want to see this breed florish with pride and finally have some sort of recognition in the ARBA which IS THE organization for standards. 

Neville unfortunately will not be shown. He's already has a DQ regarding his white tipped toes. Now this may change in time but right now we know what he is. He's our Breeder Buck. I love the length of his ears, his mane and skirt look like they will really be nice and full. I'm looking forward to seeing how he matures and looking forward to getting Luna home. 

This is a long project. I don't expect immediate results. My plans are to show what I breed and then go from there. And I'm also looking for another female outside the line I have now to see what will come from that line. 

Lots of plans. Not holding my breath at all. Will take time. Unfortunately because of the long battle the Lion Head has, some think it's a loss cause. I like working with the Underdog. 

Thanks for your input Corely. Know it's not an easy road but should be fun and very educational to travel. My Lion heads will be worth the time I put into it. And boy do I have time to spare now. 

K


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 28, 2012)

I am hoping that ARBA will approve both Lionheads then later Lionlops or vice versa.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 28, 2012)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> I am hoping that ARBA will approve both Lionheads then later Lionlops or vice versa.



Why not. I see no valid reason not to. They are completely different bunnies. And should be both recognized. Not one or the other. 

We shall see. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 8, 2012)

Got more details on how to get a COD. I need to join ARBA and be in ARBA for 5 years before petitioning for a COD. This gives me the time to completely concentrate on my Rabbitry. 

Whatever happens in the next 5 years regarding Lionheads and the ARBA is what it is. If another type of single mane (lop or rex) gets in, I'm not too upset. I'll have my one specialty rabbit that will be truly unique. 

As much as I want to be involved in showing, I will not compromise my breed. I will not take the chance of loosing the UNIQUENESS and BEAUTY of this breed. 

A Double Mane is a genetic mutation. It is what it is. Trying to change this mutation with rex or holland or non-manes is basically an attempt to sabatoge the Lionhead all to keep single mane alive. And it's been proven that single manes may loose their manes. Plus the wool is a very important part of the Lionhead. Taking that out of the equation, you have rex with long hair and a holland with a poof on it's head. 

This is my opinion based on observations and research. 

K


----------

